# Super oxy



## greendemon (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone out there heard of super oxy. I need to know how much to use and any results you have would be most helpful. H2O2


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 6, 2008)

I use the grotek super oxy h202.Great stuff.I add it to my 50 gallon res and does wonders for the roots and plant growth. It also helps keep out algae and bacteria out of the system.Do not get it on your skin wear gloves as it burns like hell on your skin.


----------



## potroast (Jan 7, 2008)

This is the best reference that I have found for Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) and its use in hydro:

CannaStats - H2O2 Uses and Dilutions


HTH


----------



## greendemon (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the info. and yes when i bought it some one must of opened it and didn't close tight enough and when i got home my hands had huge pure white spots and burned like hell. and i bought gloves.


----------



## Sod Buster (Jan 17, 2008)

I just purchased a gal of super oxy h202 by grotek and I am hoping it works even half as well as I have been hearing. After reading the instructions on the bottle it seems like you should be wearing a hazardous materials suit complete with respirator before attempting usage. Maybe its a good thing I am already on oxygen as I can put the mask on while using this stuff that way I don't have to worry about the fumes.

If anyone has any other special handling instructions please post them here for the rest of us beginners.


----------



## pmoore68 (Jan 17, 2008)

I use it makes a differance I will never grow without it.


----------



## psyclone (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you guys tried aquarium oxygenating tablets, designed to provide usable oxygen tofish and marine plants (Potassium Chlorate)? I read this article www.aquabotanic.com/potassium. and was impressed enough to start using them on my Chilli plants (20cm only 4 days in hydro, they look great) to see what effect it might have before using them on the Ladies.
I would like to try H2O2, but not keen on having it around the house in any quantity.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jan 17, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Have you guys tried aquarium oxygenating tablets, designed to provide usable oxygen tofish and marine plants (Potassium Chlorate)? I read this article www.aquabotanic.com/potassium. and was impressed enough to start using them on my Chilli plants (20cm only 4 days in hydro, they look great) to see what effect it might have before using them on the Ladies.
> I would like to try H2O2, but not keen on having it around the house in any quantity.


h202 is just hydrogen peroxide or h20(water)+0(oxygen) it shouldent be a problem to store. I think the only diff is concentration of oxygen


----------



## Sod Buster (Jan 17, 2008)

The only problem I could see with storing this stuff is if you have kids that might be able to get into it. I live alone and I have decided to keep it out in the garage just in case, the instructions do say to keep it in a cool dark place and there is mention of it being able to expand.


----------



## pandabear (Jan 17, 2008)

ok i have the super oxy concentrate, can someone tell me how many drops per gallon I should use and how many times a week should i dose my hyrdo res with it

lastly is there any ill effect like making my nutes not work as good if i use this stuff?


----------



## whynot?? (Jan 17, 2008)

peroxide helps plants use fertilizers just add peroxide to water then shake for a minute then add you food, h202 adds oxygen to the rootzone hydro or soil, the more oxygen a plant gets the more c02 it can process basically just increases the rate of photosynthesis just don't use it with organics as it will kill all bacteria benificial and not, Also peroxide gives the product a more professional cleaner tasting product


----------



## greendemon (Jan 17, 2008)

pandabear said:


> ok i have the super oxy concentrate, can someone tell me how many drops per gallon I should use and how many times a week should i dose my hyrdo res with it
> 
> lastly is there any ill effect like making my nutes not work as good if i use this stuff?


I put 2 drops per gallon. I feel good with that amount i first was using 4 drops per gallon and it seemed to be a little much so i cut it in half my plants love it. There about 20 inches tall and main stem is huge for the height. I have an ebb and flow im using it in. Wear glove and dilute into nute during a change don't add in tha middle only during nute change.


----------



## pandabear (Jan 17, 2008)

ok but i just added it in today and it was not during a nute change, thats ok right? as long as from now on i add it during nutes changes only right?

i added about 70 drops for 24 gallons

2.91 drops per gallon.

so cool man im excited i bought a huge bottle of the concentrate and was gonna use it when my gurls were young but it scared me what it said on the bottle that hi amounts of h202 in the res could damage fragile small root hairs but man im glad i came across this thread didnt know it was so good for your plants mine are thriving right now already i got them loaded up with nutes right till the tips of thier leaves almost get brown but i back off right before they get burned. they smell like weed honey, white widow from greenhouse seeds.


----------



## pmoore68 (Jan 18, 2008)

1-3ml.per gal.If you are serious about your plant you should use.Also the drawback is that it does kill beneficials.If you like organics.I personnally do not so it is not an issue.


----------



## Sod Buster (Jan 18, 2008)

Check this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/32556-h202-hydrogen-peroxide-2.html#post477811


----------



## johnd0e69 (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the useful info. guys. I have a few more questions for u guys, hope u guys dont mind helping!

I nute n water my plants every other day. one day is nute the other day is water. so when should i use Grotek Super Oxy? the day when I nute my plants or when I water it? 

One last question, how many drop or tsp per gallon should I use on my baby plant? it's about 5 inches.

I know it's all in the back of the bottle but I just want someone with experience or have use grotek before to help me out so I don't kill my plants that's all, thanks guys!!!


----------

